
Homelessness in Downtown LA exposed in dashcam footage - shahryc
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5214593/Christmas-Day-2017-Downtown-Los-Angeles.html
======
TaylorGood
Waze took me through this recently. It's shocking. And abrupt as in turning a
corner to drive through hundreds of people in the street. Couldn't see the
pavement from all the trash.

A completely different world.

~~~
arnon
Stayed on 5th street at a very nice hotel. Couldn't believe how different 6th
street and up look (Fashion district / Downtown). Hundreds of people in
"shanti towns", shopping carts full of bottles, rubbish, tents, oil-drum
fires.

